# I think I did something stupid...plecos and a 15 gallon tank



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Instead of researching it a bit here, I went to Pet Smart and told them I had a 15 gallon freshwater tank...with platys, julies, and a couple snails...and that I wanted algae eaters...they showed me a large and a small (both plecos but I didnt know at the time) and I chose the small type...they of course assured me the algae eaters would be fine in my situation

today, I learned they are plecos...and as far as which type, the person I talked to on the phone at pet smart simply refered to them as algae eaters and that it could get 11" long...really...11" fish is ok in a 15 gallon tank...grr...my fault for trusting someone at pet smart rather than researching it

so now I have 2 plecos, they are about 2 1/2-3 long...I am wonderinf if I should return them or see how large they get...will the size tank they are raised in make a difference to their growth, will they NOT grow as large because they are in a small tank??

My main goal is to progress in this hobby withOUT hurting/killing fish so advice needed...maybe I can justify a larger tank now LOL


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally feel that you should return them. Plecos, large and small are messy guys. I dont suggest even the bns in less than a 20 gallon, with a filter rated for twice that. 

Do you think you can get s a picture of them so we can identify them?


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> I personally feel that you should return them. Plecos, large and small are messy guys. I dont suggest even the bns in less than a 20 gallon, with a filter rated for twice that.
> 
> Do you think you can get s a picture of them so we can identify them?


is there an easy way to post a pic here...I have a couple on my cell phone


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can upload them via an image hosting site(photobucket,imageshack) or upload here via the photo gallery. Then just post the img link in this topic.


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks...


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would take them back.thay will grow fast and out grow your tank.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The only algae eaters that will be good for that tank is a few oto's or a nice snail. If you can find one I suggest a nerite snail of some kind. It takes two for them to tango! Otherwise you will end up with a tank full of snails. But yes take them back.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

If its a bristlenose I would return at least one, as Beverly says though, I had one in a 30 gallon and it almost seemed to large for the tank. If they're common plecos definitely return them. A friend of mine had a common in 4 foot tank that grew to 20" or so when it finally passed. Also Nerite snails eggs won't hatch in 100% freshwater tanks, I had half a dozen or more in my old 30 with no babies, they come in some pretty interesting looking varieties. It seems obvious but if you get Nerites make sure you get the freshwater variety or they won't survive in a freshwater tank, I remember reading somewhere that over a long span of time they can be acclimatized but its not a sudden thing.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Agreed with...Just about everyone. A common pleco is better suited to a pond, and all plecos are messy. What do you have for snails?


----------

